# fan mounts in wineador



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

I bought 2 of these to help circulate the air in my wineador since the top is a lot more humid than the bottom.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01ETVR7YC/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1473420239&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=xikar+humifan

where do you guys mount your fans for the most effective air flow?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, sorry to be the bearer of bad news but I just bought one of these for my NewAir CC-100 which is the smaller wineador and it's not doing anything to help the circulation and a total waste of $35, You're going to find that these Xikar Humifans fans are extremely weak blowing air (if you hold your hand 4" above the exhaust you wont feel anything). I think they were meant more for wood box humidors were the circulation would be more effective.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

@XIKAR_Ken since you are usually on the boards on Fridays, just wondering if you have had a chance to test these out to see how they work. Just wondering if they are all meant to provide a small amount of airflow or if maybe mine is defective.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for the bad news @JDom58.... was actually thinking of picking 2 of those up for my wineador next week. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

You guys are going for the wrong fix. You don't need the air moving around the wineador so much as you need the media distributed so that the RH can stay even throughout the internals...


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

SeanTheEvans said:


> You guys are going for the wrong fix. You don't need the air moving around the wineador so much as you need the media distributed so that the RH can stay even throughout the internals...


Makes sense, but not sure where I have went wrong.

1/2 lb HF beads on bottom (2/3 wet)
1/2 lb HF beads on top (1/3 wet)
another 1lb of HF beads throughout (in mesh tubes)
6 boveda throughout

all 65%. Top rH hovers around 69-70, middle 65, bottom 60-62

Granted, it isn't keeping me up at night, but the OCD kicks in and I want to get it uniform throughout.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

TCstr8 said:


> Makes sense, but not sure where I have went wrong.
> 
> 1/2 lb HF beads on bottom (2/3 wet)
> 1/2 lb HF beads on top (1/3 wet)
> ...


Go figure, my NewAir CC-100 has just the opposite readings :frown2:


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Will be paying close attention to this thread....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> Go figure, my NewAir CC-100 has just the opposite readings :frown2:


 @TCstr8 Perhaps try swapping your top and bottom beads, maybe the difference in saturation that you have described is the reason, I know nothing about this as I am still learning myself, just a thought my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> @TCstr8 Perhaps try swapping your top and bottom beads, maybe the difference in saturation that you have described is the reason, I know nothing about this as I am still learning myself, just a thought my friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have tried that a few times, swapping them, repositioning them, etc. Got to get around to putting a fan in.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hmmm yea I would think a fan is what you need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

with switching around drawers and the fan placement I've now gotten the humidity to 63 on bottom and 66 on top.










Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Shunamaji said:


> with switching around drawers and the fan placement I've now gotten the humidity to 63 on bottom and 66 on top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, where how did you end up positioning the fans?


----------



## Shunamaji (Jun 10, 2016)

Steve C. said:


> So, where how did you end up positioning the fans?


I have one in the back of the top shelf and one in the back of the 2nd shelf from the top. both pushing air down.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

